# menu



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, slovo menu je francouzského původu, kde se vyslovuje [menü], myslel jsem, že v češtině se [ü] vyslovuje jako [y]. Školní slovník současné češtiny uvádí na prvním místě výslovnost [menu]. Jak vyslovujete menu? Cítíte nějaký rozdíl mezi dvěma výslovnostmi (moderní, regionální, anglicizmus)? Děkuji. Enco.


----------



## slavic_one

Jelikož nejsem rodilý mluvčí češtiny nemá smysl, abych psál, jak to vyslovuji já, ale v hospodách v Praze tomu říkají /mɛnu/.


----------



## vianie

V češtine by to mohlo byť podobné ako v slovenčine. *Zhruba* v troch štvrtinách prípadov sa to vyslovuje s *u*, zvyšok tvorí výslovnosť s ypsilonom. Ja mierne uprednostňujem práve tú druhú výslovnosť, pretože je pre mňa menej "temná".


----------



## kirmakX6on

já rozhodně vyslovuji jako [men*u*] a to taky pokládám za českou výslovnost. Popravdě nepamatuju, že bych v běžné mluvě někoho slyšel to vyslovit jako [men*y*], pouze zcela výjimečně a o takových lidech si myslím, že jsou jazykoví pedanti a puritáni, příp. obdivovatelé cizích jazyků, kteří se snaží za každou cenu slova cizího původu vyslovovat tak, jak se vyslovují v oné cizí zemi. Podle mě jsou takové tendence nesmyslné a nesprávné - pokud nějaké slovo cizího původu zdomácnělo, měl by je Čech vyslovovat česky.

pokud jde o písmeno *ü*, tak to je prostě písmeno latinky. V češtině žádnou specifickou výslovnost nemá, neboť čeština toto písmeno nepoužívá. Jaká je výslovnost toho písmena v jiných jazycích záleží na tom kterém jazyce, nikoliv na češtině. Určitě tedy nemůžeš říct, že se *ü* v češtině vyslovuje jako *[y]*.


----------



## Hrdlodus

V praxi jsou si "menu" i "meny" rovnocenné. Ne, že by byly v řeči zastoupeny stejně často, ale že je jedno, jakou variantu člověk vysloví.
Když přijmeme cizí slovo, postupně si jej počešťujeme. Zde to bylo snadné: vidím napsané "menu", vyslovím to "menu".
Osobně mám "meny" spojené s luxusnějším stravovacím podnikem. Případně "meny" ve smyslu denní jídlo s polévkou. A "menu" hlavně jako jídelní lístek.
Ale výslovnost kombinuji, jak mne zrovna napadne, rozhodně jsem tím nechtěl určovat, v jakém případě má být jaká výslovnost.

V češtině čteme to, co je napsáno. A tomu si i přizpůsobujeme přejatá slova. (S novodobými anglicismy se to již tolik neděje.)
Příklad přejatého slova je "pizza". Ve světě se to vyslovuje [pica], případně [pi:ca]. My to tedy začali také vyslovovat [pica]. V ústavu pro jazyk český byly tendence upravit zápis přijatelněji pro český jazyk, tedy "pica". Hned si však uvědomili, že by to bylo příliš podobné jinému jadrnému českému výrazu, což by bylo nevhodné. (Ačkoliv v běžném úzu se vyskytuje i počeštěné psaní "pica", byl by blázen ten, kdo by to tak napsal.)


----------



## vianie

kirmakX6on said:


> Popravdě nepamatuju, že bych v běžné mluvě někoho slyšel to vyslovit jako [men*y*], pouze zcela výjimečně a o takových lidech si myslím, že jsou jazykoví pedanti a puritáni, příp. obdivovatelé cizích jazyků, kteří se snaží za každou cenu slova cizího původu vyslovovat tak, jak se vyslovují v oné cizí zemi.



 Za seba len upresním, že si v tomto idem čisto svojou cestou, čiže nevydávam zvuk hlásky *ü*, ktorá sa mi príliš v slovenčine nepáči, viď Brüsel. 



Hrdlodus said:


> Ale výslovnost kombinuji, jak mne zrovna napadne, rozhodně jsem tím nechtěl určovat, v jakém případě má být jaká výslovnost.



Taky tak.


----------



## slavic_one

Jen takové info navíc - v ČR se i buffet vyslovuje /bufɛt/.


----------



## albrgt

S pravidlem, podle kterého se fr. zvuk [*ü*] vyslovuje jako české *y* jsem se setkal také. Toto pravidlo je ale podle mě v dnešní době zastaralé a výslovnost s [*ü*] mi zní přinejmenším strojeně, možná až snobsky. Jednoznačně převažuje výslovnost s *u*.

A když jsme u toho, původní francouzské výslovnosti se výslovnost s *y* vzdaluje úplně stejně, jako výslovnost s *u*. Ani jedna ze samohlásek tohoto slova se totiž v češtině nevyskytuje.


----------



## risa2000

Daleko častěji než v restauracích se s tímto slovem setkávám v textu týkajícím se počítačů, respektive počítačových programů. _Najdi si to v menu_ - _m__áš tam na to menu_ - atd. A když se teď snažím si zpřítomnit, která varianta převládá, tak si nejsem jist. V restauraci bych s "meny" možná váhal, ale v počítačích mi to přijde naprosto přirozené, ale to "menu" vlastně taky.


----------



## Hrdlodus

V počítači bych volil [menu]. Ale může jít o zvyk. U počítače se člověk setkává s napsaným slovem a čte ho tak, jak ho vidí. U těch restauracích už se o menu mluví, tak od někohu člověk slyčí to y (nebo ü).


----------



## Encolpius

jenom pro zajímavost...dnes můj problém vyšeřil jeden pán přede mnou ve frontě....dal si *meníčko*...mně se lovo líbí a výslovnost je jednoznačná...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Encolpius said:


> *meníčko*


Ano, častý výskyt této zdrobněliny.
Používejte ji ale jen, když si objednáváte meníčko. A možná bych byl opatrný v luxusním podniku chtít meníčko.
Ale nepoužívá se to pro označení jídelního lístku ani v informatice. (Leda v případě 4% menšiny.)


----------



## Encolpius

V nejbližší době se do luxusního podniku nechystám...


----------



## Darje

[menü] je správné, avšak mnohdy vnímáno jako hyperartikulovaná řeč
[menu] také správné a běžné
meníčko hovorové, velmi běžné


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, slovo menu je francouzského původu, kde se vyslovuje [menü], myslel jsem, že v češtině se [ü] vyslovuje jako [y].


Mysli si to i nadále. Standardní česká výslovnost samohlásky *u* ve slovích francouzského původu je *y* (nikoliv *ü*, to v češtině není, na rozdíl od maďarštiny: büfé, menü). Skutečnost, že prostý lid, nemajíce uceleného jazykového vzdělání, vyslovuje v některých jím oblíbených slovích samohlásku *u* (např. bufet, menu), na tomto železném pravidle nic nemění. Nenechej se zmást tvrzením, že toto pravidlo je již zastaralé. Ten tvůj slovník samozřejmě vychází vstříc prostému dělnému lidu, který chodí do [bufetu] na polední [menu], a nikoliv do [byfé] na [meny]. V ostatních zejména odborných slovích se vyslovnost [y] dodržuje.

Několik příkladů slov běžných i odborných:

byreta - burette
kyreta - curette
kyveta - cuvette
bysta - buste
bryjér - bruyère
byro - bureau
syžet - sujet
pyré - purée
[syr-] - surrealismus
[nyjanse, nyjance] - nuance
[myzet] -musette
[fymé] - fumé

U vlastních jmen je výslovnost s [y] téměř bez výjimky (Brusel není francouzské město): Lussac [lysak], Funés [fyné], Rue ... [ry], etc.

Mimochodem ü je v IPA [y], naše y je v IPA malé velké I (neumím napsat). Výslovnost v [] v předchozím textu tedy není v IPA.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji za velmi zajímavé a užitečné příklady těch francouzských slov...


----------



## francisgranada

Len dodám, že mnohí de facto nevedia vysloviť "ü", takže tí vyslovujú "i/y" skôr spontánne než vedome. Hovorím napríklad o priezviskách nemeckého a maďarského pôvodu, ktoré nie sú zriedkavé v našich končinách. Napr. Müller [miler], Grün [gri:n] (kvázi po anglicky ), Tüköry [tykeri] ...


----------



## Encolpius

Sice off-topic, ale napadá mě hlavně Victor Hugo [česky: igo], ale zajímalo by mě, jak to vyslovují Slováci...jak tady jeden Slovák naznačil, pro slovenské uši ü zní kakofonně...ale myslím si i pro české uši, viz film: Teleke z Tölökö...  cítím v obou případech vliv méně příjemné historické minulosti...


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Sice off-topic, ale napadá mě hlavně Victor Hugo [česky: igo], ale zajímalo by mě, jak to vyslovují Slováci...


No určitě ne "hugo."  Erudovaní lidé to vyslovují [ygo], čili tak jak je to správné. Stejně i maďarské slova vyslovuji tak jak se mají (za predpokladu, že nejde o slová prevzaté do slovenčiny, keď ich vyslovujem po "slovensky" a teda napr. langoš nevyslovujem ako láááángoš. )



bibax said:


> Ten tvůj slovník samozřejmě vychází vstříc  prostému dělnému lidu, který chodí do [bufetu] na polední [menu], a  nikoliv do [byfé] na [meny].


----------



## Encolpius

Teď nedávno jsem slyšel to slovo v A-Z kvízu, kde to hráč, mladý student, vyslovoval [meni], pak jsem si udělal menší analýzu na stránkách ČT, dle titulků lze snadno vyhledat, jak se určité slovo vyslovuje (OK, v televizi) a vždy se to vyslovuje [meni], dokonce v pořadu Černé ovce ze dne 3.9.2013 "menu přístroje" se vyslovuje [meni], můj závěr je takový, že spisovná výslovnost je určitě meni....takže až se dostanete do televize, říkejte meni, jinak můžete působit, no to už víte jak...


----------



## kuba kuba

Meny mi přijde elegantnější, podle podniku volím mezi meny a menu (pěkná restaurace a oběd za 100+ nebo studentská za stravenku). Meníčko je úplně něco jiného - je to speciální jídlo dne, většinou s polévkou, popř. salátem. 
Takže když budete prosit meníčko, seznam s jídly určitě nedostanete. :-D

S *ü *je situace jako s ostatními, každý si to čte po svém; dříve jsem nevěděl jak číst německé ß, tak jsem to četl prostě B. Je to asi jako stejné dilema, jestli psát do anglického životopisu naše háčky a čárky, je to fuk.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, obě varianty výslovnosti jsou - v současné češtině - správné (bohužel užívané), si zcela rovnocenné! 

Viz link (výslovnost):
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=menu&Hledej=Hledej 

Otázka, kterou si nyní nahlas kladu, zní: "Proč se snažíme býti světoví, má-li jazyk český zcela odpovídající ekvivalent, nerozumím tedy. Co je, prosím, na "*jídelním lístku*" špatné/-ho, že se ho vzdáváme...?:-(" 

Post Scriptum: *Kubo Kubo*, *"německé ß"* *není a nikdy ani nebylo českým ekvivalentem grafému B!* Nevím, zda to tak vnímáte, pokud ale ano, je to - ortograficky - zcela špatně! *Jedná se o tzv. "scharfess S", tedy "ostré S"...*   Obecně se tento grafém ("ß") přepisuje, neumí-li ho daný uživatel napsat (tj. klávesnice, písemná korespondence aj.), jako "ss".

Například:
Ulice => e Straße = e Strasse (č.j., rod ženský)

Viz link (Duden):
http://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/rechtschreibregeln/doppel-s-und-scharfes-s (přečtěte si, prosím: "Pravidlo 160")

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Bohemos said:


> *Jedná se o tzv. "scharfess S", tedy "ostré S"...*   Obecně se tento grafém ("ß") přepisuje, neumí-li ho daný uživatel napsat (tj. klávesnice, písemná korespondence aj.), jako "ss".
> 
> Například:
> Ulice => e Straße = e Strasse (č.j., rod ženský) ...


OT Scharfes S neboli Eszett, původně ligatura ſz = sz, tedy Straſze.


----------

